
How to buy a house in Oakland - elpeper
https://medium.com/@eliotpeper/how-to-buy-a-house-in-oakland-59b202d1e562#.etdz78dci
======
randycupertino
Interesting post but it's kind of lame without the actual #s.... even a broad
range would be helpful.

Feels like the author goes to great lengths to play coy and is dancing around
telling us what their actual budget was. He keeps referring to things as
"cheaper" and "more expensive" but doesn't give any relevant parameters to put
that into perspective.

Also, how does Berkeley have rent control but Oakland doesn't? Aren't they
both in the same county?

~~~
DrScump
Rent control is city-specific. San Francisco confuses this a bit because it's
a one-city county; city and county are the same.

County ordinances only have effect outside incorporated land (cities). So, for
example, you could have a Berkeley mailing address but actually live in
unincorporated territory, in which case an Alameda County ordinance, if any,
would apply, but not a Berkeley ordinance. Years ago, I lived in an
unincorporated parcel with a San Jose mailing address.

